# JD 950 clutch tool



## tom65 (Nov 22, 2016)

Does anyone have the slightest idea where I can get the height adjustment for the clutch finger bolts on a JD 950.

Or at least a place where I can buy the clutch adjustment tool.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Tom, welcome to the forum.

A shop/service manual will give you this information. You can get an clutch alignment tool on ebay or on the internet. Not expensive.


----------



## tom65 (Nov 22, 2016)

*Clutch Tool*

Thanks Big T I appreciate it.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Tom.
If you can find out the JD number for the tool, I'd suggest a search on Ebay.
Your JD dealer should be able to order a tool for you, but I would do that as a last resort.
If you're friendly with anyone at a JD service dept, they may loan or rent you their tool.
The only other option I can think of is taking the pressure plate and clutch disc to the dealer and let them adjust it. I''ve done that before on several makes of tractors, especially those with with double disc clutches for the live PTO.

HTH.,
Mark


----------

